# الأنظمة الكهربائية و التأريض في المستشفيات



## فؤادمحمدرشيد (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*الأخ / المشرف , الأخوة / أعضاء منتدى الهندسة الطبية *.

أرجو التفضل بتعميم الفائدة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم ببيان :

1- ما هي الأنظمة الكهربائية المستخدمة في المستشفيات و غير مستخدمة في الفنادق و الأبنية السكنية .

2- ما هو الفارق بطريقة التأريض بين المستشفيات و الفنادق و الأبنية السكنية .

3- كيف تتم معالجة الكهرباء الساكنة ( الستاتيكية ) في المستشفيات و خاصة غرف العمليات .

و لكم جزيل الشكر و الأمتنان


----------



## edd (17 ديسمبر 2009)

أضم صوتي للأخ فؤاد محمد رشيد وأضيف لسؤاله بأن حركة الأطباء والممرضيين أثناء العمليات تشحن أجسامهم بآلاف الفولتات من الكهرباء الساكنة نتيجة احتكاك الملابس وتماسهم مع بعض الأجهزة الطبية , وهذة الشحنات قد تقتل المريض أثناء العملية (لاسمح الله) ومن المؤكد أن المستشفيات المتقدمة تنفذ أنظمة تأريض تحل هذه المشكلة , فأرجو ممن لديه خبرة في هذا المجال أن يفيدنا وهذه الأمة المتعطشة للمعرفة والتقدم وشكرا


----------



## فؤادمحمدرشيد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ / المشرف شكري محمد نوري

يتضح من مشاركة الأخ edd و عدد المرور على المشاركة الذي بلغ 126 مرورآ حتى تاريخ كتابة مشاركتي الثانية هذه أن الموضوع مطلوب لدى الكثيرين و كنت أود لو أنهم عبروا ماذا يريدون من دخولهم لأتضح لنا أهمية الموضوع بكل وضوح .
المهم فضلآ لا أمرآ بحسب موقعكم و معرفتكم بكل أعضاء منتدى الهندسة الطبية الطلب ممن يستطيع أن يفيدنا بطلبنا أن لا يبخل علينا بهذه المعلومات جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناته و شكرآ للجميع على كل الأحوال .


----------



## فؤادمحمدرشيد (24 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجو من الأخ المشرف المرور و التعليق لأنني بحاجة ماسة للموضوع و أعتقد أن عدد المارين على مشاركتي يشير إلى 

أهمية هذا الموضوع و الشكر سلفآ لمشرفنا العزيز الأخ / شكري محمد نوري


----------



## sollyforever02 (19 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخى العزيز يمكنك متابعة المشاركه التاليه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t170819.html

أخوكم فالله 

محمد سليمان​*​


----------



## sollyforever02 (19 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يوجد المزيد على المشاركه التاليه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175264.html

أخوكم فالله 

محمد سليمان​*


----------



## sadawiabomazin (19 فبراير 2013)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------

